# Best dog food?



## BlossomingPets (Apr 22, 2016)

I still haven't gotten my maltese, but I'm busy researching and was wondering what dog food you think is the best. You can say a brand or a specific product, since both are helpful


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I use Nature's Variety Instinct. It's grain free, which I find helps with the tear stain. 

This sight has been very useful to me in picking out foods: Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I feed Daisy Fromm's Four Star, any of the grain free flavors. When we first got her she was on a grain food and scratched a lot. She also gets itchy if she has too many crackers/grain treat (she likes cheese its).


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I responded to your other raw vs. wet food post but will put this here too. Highly recommend reading this thread below and others in the food related section of this forum. You'll find a lot of informative threads there. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/113945-how-choose-good-dog-food.html


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Dog food advisor is a helpful tool to predetermine the health value of a dog food. To be honest, there's no such thing as best dog food. There are brands which are rated five stars by various dog food reviews but the fact that some dogs don't go well with them made me think that it really depends on your dog's reaction and health condition when determining whether a dog food is the best for her or not. I have been feeding eukanuba to my babies and so far so good, we haven't experienced any issues with it. Some dog owners may find it not suited for their dog but in my opinion, it is the best dog food for MY dogs.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Finn said:


> Dog food advisor is a helpful tool to predetermine the health value of a dog food. To be honest, there's no such thing as best dog food. There are brands which are rated five stars by various dog food reviews but the fact that some dogs don't go well with them made me think that it really depends on your dog's reaction and health condition when determining whether a dog food is the best for her or not. I have been feeding eukanuba to my babies and so far so good, we haven't experienced any issues with it. Some dog owners may find it not suited for their dog but in my opinion, it is the best dog food for MY dogs.


Exactly! The part about there being no perfect food. I have fed boutique foods, home cooking and various versions of raw for over 5 years and had major digestive issues with one of my malts. I added a third dog to the family who also had major digestive issues, I have ended up using science diet and have no more digestive issues.

My vet, who doesn't mind what you feed and doesn't push any particular brand, also found this with one of his dogs. He was given a dog because it had such severe GI issues that the owner couldn't deal with it any more. He put it on science diet (just a regular formula)-GI issues gone.

As far as the fancy pants brands, I really love Fromm and The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

You may want to also check out Acana...presently using the grain free duck and bartlett pear formula. 
You can go on Chewy.com where I order my dog food/supplies from and read other people's reviews as well, which might help you determine your choice.


----------

